# Sony NEX 5 settings help needed



## dairanna1

Hi all, I just bought a Sony NEX 5 with 18-55mm and a 55-210mm lense and will like to get any feedback or suggestions with the best settings I can use to get the most out of it.


----------



## philbrown0

Unless I'm using my Leica lenses I use the factory default settings in RAW+JPEG. Delivers great images.
Phil Brown


----------



## dairanna1

Thanks Phil, i forgot to mention, I also have the 16mm fixed lense. I'm a newbie with this type of cameras and just want to get the best of it.


----------



## SonyListens

Hello,

My name is Amanda Maffei and I work for the SonyListens department. I would recommend visiting www.esupport.sony.com if you would like to see the features on your camera, and if you have more questions/concerns please let us know by emailing us at Sonylistens@am.sony.com with your contact information, mailing address and full model number of your camera. I assure you myself or one of my team members will get back to you with a response within 1 to 2 business days or sooner. Thank you! =)

-Amanda Maffei


----------

